# xLightweb-Client + AJAX-Server - geht das?



## Guest (29. Okt 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe mich seit kurzem mit dem Thema xlightweb beschäftigt und versuche, eine asynchrone HTTP Connection zu einem Server aufzubauen, der die AJAX-Technologie benutzt.

Die Kommunikation verläuft über einen Browser so:
 - Per POST werden Logindaten zum Server geschickt.
 - Der Server liefert XML-Daten zurück, die der Client auswertet.
 - Per AJAX liefert der Server aktuelle Informationen.

Dies soll nun ein Java-Programm übernehmen und die Informationen auslesen. Ich möchte dabei nicht alle 3 Sekunden den Server anfragen, da dies mächtig Transfer erzeugt, sondern warten, bis der Server neue Daten liefert.

Mit einer einfachen URL-Connection kann ich dies leider nicht realisieren. Deswegen habe ich nach einer Lösung gesucht und bin auf xlightweb gestoßen.

Mit dem folgenden Code möchte ich die Nachrichten handlen:
(Vorweg: Ich erhalte irgendwie nie eine Nachricht.)


```
HttpClient conn = new HttpClient();
IHttpResponseHandler responseHandler = new IHttpResponseHandler() {
			
    public void onException(IOException ex) throws IOException {
        System.out.println("Exception:");
        ex.printStackTrace();
    }

    @InvokeOn(InvokeOn.MESSAGE_RECEIVED)
    public void onResponse(IHttpResponse response) throws IOException {
				
        System.out.println("Response:");
        System.out.println(response.getStatus());
        System.out.println(response.getBlockingBody());
    }
};
```

Die Verbindung zum Server wird so aufgebaut:


```
try {
    IHttpRequest request = new PostRequest("http://server/page", formParams);
    // Hier werden schon XML-Daten zurück gegeben, leider ist das geblockt
    System.out.println(conn.call(request, responseHandler));

    // Wenn der Server Daten hat, sollen sie per GET abgeholt werden
    IHttpRequest request2 = new GetRequest("http://server/page");
    // der Response-Handler soll die Daten verarbeiten
    conn.send(request2, responseHandler);
}
catch (MalformedURLException e1) {
    e1.printStackTrace();
}
catch (IOException e1) {
    e1.printStackTrace();
}
```

Das Ergebnis:
Keine Exception, keine Antwort. Der Thread ist beendet. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dieses AJAX zu handlen? Die Requests und Posts, die der Browser sendet, habe ich mir schon angeschaut. 1x POST und dann folgen immer neue GETs, wenn der Server Daten liefert.

Ich wäre über Eure Hilfe sehr dankbar!

Gruß,
Enrico


----------



## Guest (29. Okt 2008)

Das ganze hört sich irgendwie nach COMET an. Wie verhält sich der Server? 

In deiner Implementierung ist zu sehen, dass dein ResponseHandler erst dann aufgerufen wird, wenn die komplette ResponseMessage empfangen wurde. Falls der Server den Response streamed, sprich die Response Message nicht abschließt, wird dein ResponseHandler nie aufgerufen -> InvokeOn.Message. Für eine Analyse des Serververhalten könntest du InvokeOn.Header verwenden, und die über getNonBlockingBody() die empfangen response message (teile) ausgeben.


----------



## Guest (30. Okt 2008)

Hallo!

Danke für den Tipp! Wie der Server genau funktioniert, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich kann nur die Header analysieren, die ich empfange und mir daraus einen Schuh zusammen basteln. Der Server sendet XML, das JavaScript der Seite wertet diese Daten aus und passt dementsprechend die Seite an. Dieses Verhalten soll das Java-Programm nachimplementieren.

Ich habe mir nun auch das JavaScript angesehen und einen Timer entdeckt, der alle 2sek die Daten vom Server abruft und eine ID mitsendet, welche Daten er zuletzt empfangen hat. Den Timer habe ich nun mit einem extra Thread nachgebaut und sende ebenfalls alle 2sek die zuletzt empfangene ID. Ist natürlich viel Transfer, aber den erzeugt der Browser ja auch.

So funktioniert das jetzt auch erst einmal. Ich verwende zwar immer noch meine eigene kleine HttpClient Klasse, die ich mir damals geschrieben habe, aber das xlightweb Framework scheint sehr viel mehr leisten zu können. Momentan muss ich auch dem Server sagen, dass mein Client kein AJAX unterstützt, um XML-Daten zu bekommen (sonst erhalte ich eine HTML-Seite). Dies konnte xlightweb von allein lösen (mit gesetztem AJAX-Flag).

Gruß,
Enrico


----------



## Guest (30. Okt 2008)

xLightweb hat kein Wissen über AJAX, COMET oder ähnliches. D.h. xLightweb ist eine NetzwerkBibliothek für die Client- und Serverseitige HTTP-Programmierung. Hierbei wird synchrones/asynchrones bzw. blocking/non-blocking Programmiermodell unterstützt. 

Auf der Clientseite ist xLightweb mit dem Apache HttpClient vergleichbar, wobei xLightweb eben auch ein asynchrones/non-blocking Programmiermodell unterstützt (und ein einfacherer Programmieransatz verfolgt?). Auf der Serverseite ist xLightweb mit Servletcontainer vergleichbar. Auf hier ist das Unterscheidungsmerkmal zu den Servletcontainer bzw. Servlet API, das auch ein asynchrones/non-blocking Programmiermodell unterstützt wird. 

AJAX selbst ist kein Netzwerkprotokoll sonder ein Kommunikationsmuster. AJAX heißt lediglich, dass der Client/JavaScript asynchron zur Oberfläche im Hintergrund den Server aufruft. 

Ohne Verständnis über das Client-Server-Protokoll (wer sagt „was“, „wann“, …) ist es ein sehr steiniger Weg einen Client zu schreiben. Du kommst an einer Analyse nicht vorbei.


----------



## Guest (30. Okt 2008)

Das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, dass ich da tiefer forschen muss. Dass das JavaScript alle 2sek einen Request sendet, habe ich bereits heraus gefunden. (siehe vorheriger Post) Die Cookies handle ich bisher auch allein, das soll xlightweb jedoch in Zukunft machen.

Mein Verständnis für AJAX war ja demnach gleich 0. Dieses asynchrone Verhalten kann ich doch mit xlightweb realisieren, wenn ich das jetzt richtig aufgefasst habe. (?)

Es ist im Übrigen keine große Sache, die der Server da leistet. "Wer sagt was, wann?" - Die Frage hatte ich mir natürlich auch gestellt und dank des Firefox Add-Ins "Live HTTP headers" schnell heraus gefunden. Ein Blick über das JavaScript, dass die AJAX-Anfragen handelt, half ebenfalls.

Die Daten, die ich nun empfangen konnte, waren schnell analysiert, jedoch war es ja mein Problem, die Daten erst einmal zu bekommen. Ein SAX-Parser wandelt mir nun noch das XML in ein Document um (DocumentBuilderFactory) und damit war ich schnell an dem gewünschten Ziel.

Dass ich, wie gesagt, alle paar Sekunden einen Request senden muss, wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden, aber das lag ja an meinem mangelnden AJAX-Verständnis.

Danke noch einmal  an den Gast / die Gäste, die mir hier geholfen haben!
Enrico


----------

